
JavaScript on anything that looks, smells or feels like a computer - velmu
http://macgyver.fi/javascript.html
======
davelnewton
This is baffling.

They basically replaced every instance of the word "Java" with "JavaScript"
and it has zero to do with anything JS. HotJava, Java Beans, etc. I don't
understand why this is here.

From the linked "article":

"Making JavaScript a comprehensive platform with continued development of
JavaScriptOS, JavaScript Beans, the JavaScript chip, and HotJavaScript Making
JavaScript ubiquitous in the industry Developing new applications including
media, enterprise, security, and commerce APIs. Increasing profitability of
the JavaScriptSoft division, with plans to be in the black by 2017. "

From JavaWorld, 1996:

"Baratz defined the JavaSoft strategy as a four-part plan: making Java a
comprehensive platform with continued development of JavaOS, Java Beans, the
Java chip, and HotJava; making Java ubiquitous in the industry; developing new
applications, including media, enterprise, security, and commerce APIs; and
increasing profitablity of the JavaSoft division, with plans to be in the
black by 1998. --Kristi Essick, IDG News Service "

[http://www.javaworld.com/article/2077226/-em-javaworld--
em--...](http://www.javaworld.com/article/2077226/-em-javaworld--em--news-
briefs--published-7-15-96-.html)

So wtf. I don't even. It's the old Sun World with some twisted rebranding.

Oh, I see, it's a joke--I get it now. Sorry.

~~~
davelnewton
(And yes, I _did_ see the Rick Astley bit, and thought to myself "Oh rick
rolled" but... I'm an idiot.)

